# Two New Boys- Murdoc and Stu



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Petsmart. :twisted:

I spent like 45 minutes in there going through bettas, heheh. I kept getting dirty looks from employees and wierd looks from customers... oh well. 
I finally settled on a red butterfly CT and a yellow/blue VT. They were in such murky water that when I released them into their tanks, I thought they were going to die or something... their gills were opening and closing at an alarming rate, they were swimming around like crazy, and they were freaking at the hornwort. They're better now and flaring like crazy!

Here is Murdoc. I think he'd go well with Tallulah-Faye.  His rays aren't perfect, but I think he's pretty. I am not a fan of CT's, but he really caught my eye for some reason. Both he and Stu are in 2 gallon pickle jars- I rinsed them out well, used a 5% bleach solution, so I'm sure they'll be fine... I hope. :shock: I think I worry too much, though.

Okay, enough of my babbling, Here is Murdoc (the CT) and Stu (VT).


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Daw their soo cute, your lucky! =D


----------



## junosama (Jun 25, 2010)

You made a great choice. Thats the best part of having a betta! Picking out the perfect one because there are so many variations.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Awwww! Murdoc looks like Red, but Red has more pale color to his face.


----------



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

Aww! Beautiful choices! I had a Murdoch not too long ago but he passed.  He was my favourite grump.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you for all the great comments guys 

For those of you who are wondering... you kind of have to be a fan of the Gorillaz to get the names. (These are names I wouldn't usually choose.) :wink:

Yep, Murdoc is certainly bad-tempered! Flares like crazy at anything. He hates me. XD 
I am so sorry about your Murdoch, goldyboy!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

They are so gorgeous! Just like Aurora! (He's my avatar)


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

BF CTs are pretty darn rare in my book!! Awesome fish!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you  Really? I thought they were just as common as any other rather "unusual" colors... though I haven't seen one in real life until now. That's cool


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're both very pretty!!


----------



## alliepie (Jul 6, 2010)

They're both so cute! Murdoc has a really neat look about him! I like it when they have a little attitude about them haha


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

i hope i can find a CT like yours here in the Philippines. im not sure if any of the shops here have that type of betta, all i see are VTs...


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you for your comments 
Yeah, jelmeraguirre, the occasional CT here is uncommon, let alone his color scheme...


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

*Gasp*I love them.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Murdoc is gorgeous o_o Stu is, too (ha, rhyme), but Murdoc...

YOU PASSED ME XD You now have more bettas than me xD I remember the first time we talked you said that 11 bettas was too much XD Liar.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Hehehe....  Well, I am completely addicted now. Completely. But really.... they are so much fun


----------



## Pixierella (Jul 15, 2010)

the vt is pretty but that CT is something else


----------

